# European Tour 2019 Fantasy Race to Dubai



## Biggleswade Blue (Dec 29, 2018)

I see the European Tour have now launched their 2019 Fantasy Race to Dubai game.  https://fantasyrace.europeantour.com/ It starts with the Hong Kong Open on 17 January.

Do we have a GM Forum league again this year?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2018)

Iâ€™ll get it sorted in a bit and post up the code ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2018)

Pin is NJRDZZhlYc


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 29, 2018)

Joined same name as my forum name. Hopefully I can have a better start than last year. Gave up half way through as I was so far back and lost interest.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 29, 2018)

Let battle commence!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 29, 2018)

Mmm...
Team selection page shows the game starting 17th in Hong Kong
Game rules page (game overview) shows it starting 11th in S. Africa......
Hong Kong was 22nd November..
No tournament until HSBC Abu Dhabi on 16th....
They haven't changed dates on the pages.
1st event will probably be Abu Dhabi


----------



## GaryK (Dec 29, 2018)

First time trying this out. 
Does my submitted team need to be accepted by Phil?


----------



## User2021 (Dec 29, 2018)

GaryK said:



			First time trying this out.
Does my submitted team need to be accepted by Phil?
		
Click to expand...

Yep


----------



## Wolf (Dec 29, 2018)

The game is afoot


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 29, 2018)

Computer says no when trying to register


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Computer says no when trying to register
		
Click to expand...

Send me your email make and Iâ€™ll send you and invite


----------



## Imurg (Dec 29, 2018)

I had to copy and paste the pin code rather than type it in...


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 29, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I had to copy and paste the pin code rather than type it in...
		
Click to expand...

Couldnâ€™t even get that far. Nothing happened after clicking register


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 30, 2018)

Joined. The King is back yeah, here to become a Champ-Champ.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Dec 31, 2018)

Doesn't seem to work. Am I missing something?


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 31, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Doesn't seem to work. Am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

No Mark if you are trying to register as I canâ€™t either


----------



## Slime (Dec 31, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Iâ€™ll get it sorted in a bit and post up the code ?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil.  



How long after application is acceptance?


----------



## Capella (Jan 2, 2019)

Joined. Team name is "Schlauberger"


----------



## Slime (Jan 2, 2019)

Slime said:



			How long after application is acceptance?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in, watch out!


----------



## NorwichBanana (Jan 3, 2019)

I've joined for the first time.....although if I'm anything like the fantasy football I'll have forgotten all about this within a week and my team will remain unchanged for the entire year!


----------



## MarkHK (Jan 4, 2019)

I've joined, team name same as forum name.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 4, 2019)

We are in


----------



## Curls (Jan 7, 2019)

Just put my name in the hat, thanks Phil 

Had a dreadful start to last season and then redeemed myself, but hoping to challenge this year having learned from my mistakes. Yeah right


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 8, 2019)

Smudger's Superstars are in...


----------



## jordan1987 (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm in


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 11, 2019)

entered,


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 13, 2019)

Can't do any worse than fantasy footy i guess............


----------



## Aussie Swinger (Jan 14, 2019)

Aussie Swinger here. Iâ€™m in. Just waiting to be accepted.


----------



## Aussie Swinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi Phil, please add me, should be coming up as â€˜Pip ......â€™ waiting to join.


----------



## Kennysarmy (Jan 15, 2019)

Entered  Bit of newbie but will give it a go....


----------



## Aussie Swinger (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks for the add. Looking forward to the â€˜battleâ€™  and the â€˜banterâ€™...


----------



## Hackers and Whackers (Jan 15, 2019)

I'm in Looking forward to the fun


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 16, 2019)

Fantastic start. Forgot to double check my team, thought I could do it today and the event has already started. Game has decided to wipe my entire team selection apart from Fleetwood so my team is Tommy +:

Thomas Bjorn
Stephen Gallacher
Sean Crocker
Kristoffer Broberg
Thomas Detry

Superb. Cheers ET.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Fantastic start. Forgot to double check my team, thought I could do it today and the event has already started. Game has decided to wipe my entire team selection apart from Fleetwood so my team is Tommy +:

Thomas Bjorn
Stephen Gallacher
Sean Crocker
Kristoffer Broberg
Thomas Detry

Superb. Cheers ET.
		
Click to expand...

Same happened to me ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Fantastic start. Forgot to double check my team, thought I could do it today and the event has already started. Game has decided to wipe my entire team selection apart from Fleetwood so my team is Tommy +:

Thomas Bjorn
Stephen Gallacher
Sean Crocker
Kristoffer Broberg
Thomas Detry

Superb. Cheers ET.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry.
You'll still pick Shufflebottom to win as a captain and win the whole thing again....


----------



## Curls (Jan 18, 2019)

Why do I still count my points before moving day? I am some moron.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jan 18, 2019)

Well, as expected, this is going dreadfully. Thomas Bjorn my top performer.


----------



## Slime (Jan 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Well, as expected, this is going dreadfully. Thomas Bjorn my top performer. 

Click to expand...

Serves you right for winning last year!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 21, 2019)

Seems my points this week won't qualify for GM league even though I registered before went to check today and says I'm not a member so had to re try joint today


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2019)

Once again, a big player pulls out after the deadline for making changes and messes up many teams, putting them at an instant disadvantage.
I know it's in the rules that if a player pulls out after the deadline then no replacement is available but, quite frankly, it sucks.
It should be possible to have auto replacement up until the first shot is hit.
I appreciate there has to be a cut-off and if someone pulls out after the start but before they've teed off then that's tough but it still sucks.

It's been the biggest fault with this game from the start.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 24, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Once again, a big player pulls out after the deadline for making changes and messes up many teams, putting them at an instant disadvantage.
I know it's in the rules that if a player pulls out after the deadline then no replacement is available but, quite frankly, it sucks.
It should be possible to have auto replacement up until the first shot is hit.
I appreciate there has to be a cut-off and if someone pulls out after the start but before they've teed off then that's tough but it still sucks.

It's been the biggest fault with this game from the start.
		
Click to expand...

Yup looks like I've lost my captain because of this, I think at least if a guy pulls out whoever replaces him (provided he hasn't started) should go in your team. At least that way you get some points.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2019)

Who's pulled out, I can't seem to find any info on it and can't watch live feed at moment as I'm out and about


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 24, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Who's pulled out, I can't seem to find any info on it and can't watch live feed at moment as I'm out and about
		
Click to expand...

For me its Louis Oosthuizen.


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2019)

Garush34 said:



			For me its Louis Oosthuizen.
		
Click to expand...

That's my points screwed as well then..

Youd think they would allow substitute picks pre tournament that automatically get subbed in, which is exactly what they do with PGA tour fantasy team.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2019)

Wolf said:



			That's my points screwed as well then..

Youd think they would allow substitute picks pre tournament that automatically get subbed in, which is exactly what they do with PGA tour fantasy team.
		
Click to expand...

They do...up until the deadline closes for changes. After that, which may be 6 hours before play, you're stuffed...


----------



## Slime (Jan 24, 2019)

Bugger, bugger and triple bugger!


----------



## Wolf (Jan 24, 2019)

Imurg said:



			They do...up until the deadline closes for changes. After that, which may be 6 hours before play, you're stuffed...
		
Click to expand...

Seems a few of us are stuffed this week then.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice one Louis, nice one  son ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Curls (Jan 24, 2019)

Oh smashing. Me and all. Well, he was picked by 55% of players!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 24, 2019)

At least I didnâ€™t have him to add to my 23 points last week.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 25, 2019)

Got 4 making the cut, 3 in the top 5 and Bryson tied for the lead. Hopefully they keep it up over the weekend to make up for loosing my captain.


----------



## Slime (Jan 25, 2019)

I have three playing over the weekend.
Two missed the cut and one never started, he was my joker last week but not this week, thankfully.
Bryson's my Captain this week and he's going pretty well .................................. so far!


----------



## Capella (Jan 26, 2019)

I have Bryson as captain as well, as well as Haotong Li, who is currently runner up. Two of my others made the cut but are somewhere mid-field at the moment. So all things considered, not too bad.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 27, 2019)

Garush34 said:



			For me its Louis Oosthuizen.
		
Click to expand...

and me


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 27, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			and me
		
Click to expand...

Another Oosthuizen casualty here, but at least Wallace , Garcia and Poults had good showings.

Smashed Imurg into oblivion which was quite satisfying ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Jan 27, 2019)

Thank god I had DeChambeau as my captain or would have been an even worse week.


----------



## Garush34 (Jan 27, 2019)

OK week in the end, could of done without Li getting a two shot penalty on the last which dropped him down to t12.


----------



## Slime (Jan 28, 2019)

Bryson saved me from a very poor week ........................... now up to 4th.
Long way to go.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 17, 2019)

Have the points been allocated for the Perth 6 yet


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 17, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Have the points been allocated for the Perth 6 yet
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't look like it. Had 4 in the matchplay so hoping for some good points, including the winner.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 17, 2019)

Same as me. Before the points have been up as soon as I get up. Panic set in just in case my team didnâ€™t enter


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 17, 2019)

Scores up.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2019)

Is it too early to give up yet..?


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 17, 2019)

Moved up a place so can't complain.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 17, 2019)

Auto picks went wlt, captain won and also got 2nd place 
In fairness it was the same team I picked last week.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 17, 2019)

Helped having my captain own this week shot me up to 6th in the table. The irony though my picks from last week I took out for this event made the last 4 as well..


----------



## GaryK (Feb 17, 2019)

Had the top 3, but alas Dunne was my captain.
Happy to have moved up 10 places (would have been 14 places if I had Fox as capt).
Forgot to update my team and ended up with 1 random no-hoper for 0 pts.

Normal low scoring service will no doubt return next week!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Feb 17, 2019)

Points at the moment don't count for much.  Wait for the big tournaments, and then it matters! (At least, that is what I am hoping!)


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 17, 2019)

Gonna need another Schauffele at this rate.


----------



## Slime (Feb 17, 2019)

GaryK said:



			Had the top 3, but alas Dunne was my captain.
Happy to have moved up 10 places (would have been 14 places if I had Fox as capt).
Forgot to update my team and ended up with 1 random no-hoper for 0 pts.

*Normal low scoring service will no doubt return next week!* 

Click to expand...

It's already resumed for me!
But someone once said there's a loooooooooooong way to go.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 17, 2019)

Bloody good job..


----------



## Slime (Feb 21, 2019)

Is Rory not a member of the European Tour this year?
He wasn't available for selection for me.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Feb 21, 2019)

Heâ€™s not committed to enough European Tour tournaments this year so It looks to me like heâ€™s given up his card. Not entirely sure how that works but I guess that is why heâ€™s not available for selection.


----------



## Garush34 (Feb 21, 2019)

Rory hasn't joined the tour yet, he plans to in May so is not available to select until he joins the tour.


----------



## Slime (Feb 21, 2019)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Heâ€™s not committed to enough European Tour tournaments this year so It looks to me like heâ€™s given up his card. Not entirely sure how that works but I guess that is why heâ€™s not available for selection.
		
Click to expand...




Garush34 said:



			Rory hasn't joined the tour yet, he plans to in May so is not available to select until he joins the tour.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, guys.


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 25, 2019)

Well well well that was a good week at the office 1800 points. But coming down with a bump will be around the corner


----------



## Slime (Feb 25, 2019)

I had an utter disaster and crashed from 9th to 15th!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2019)

Slime said:



			I had an utter disaster and crashed from 9th to 15th!
		
Click to expand...

You think you've got problems....


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2019)

Just seen the scores on the doors. It's getting tight at the top, hoping I can improve on that 5th place spot and keep up with the leaders.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 3, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Well well well that was a good week at the office 1800 points. *But coming down with a bump will be around the corner*

Click to expand...

Well that corner was nearer than I thought. 93 points. One big bloody bump


----------



## Wolf (Mar 3, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Well that corner was nearer than I thought. 93 points. One big bloody bump
		
Click to expand...

Know the feeling only had 2 that made the cut this week. Firmly grounded and need a big one next time


----------



## Slime (Mar 3, 2019)

Yet another disaster.
Players will soon be paying me not to pick them!
32nd this week with a drop to 16th in the league.


----------



## GaryK (Mar 3, 2019)

Oh dear - rock bottom 45th this week with a massive 18pts (only 1 pick scored).


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 4, 2019)

Worrying about your score at this stage pre-Majors, pre-Rolex is like looking at the Fed Ex Cup points already, still a lot of golf to be played and a lot of points on offer. I've had a slow start, but not fussed, can easily make up those points with a big week.


----------



## Humpy (Mar 8, 2019)

I picked Oosthuizen when he withdrew at the last minute a few weeks ago, Garcia when he was DQ'd and this week I picked Dubuisson and he's withdrawn!!!


----------



## Curls (Mar 10, 2019)

Harding wins after being dropped by Curls, making him another in a long line. Current team players in negotiations to get dropped this week. Big money being offered.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2019)

Curls said:



			Harding wins after being dropped by Curls, making him another in a long line. Current team players in negotiations to get dropped this week. Big money being offered.
		
Click to expand...

Way ahead of you on that - messages sent already.

Any suggestions for a captain that might actually finish an event?
Think I've had 2 get points so far...


----------



## Slime (Mar 10, 2019)

Curls is not the only one to drop Harding this week!
Another disaster.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 10, 2019)

Outrageously bad week 69pts total... Back to the drawing board it is...


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Mar 11, 2019)

Woo hoo - I was top score of the week.  I has picked the winner, though not as captain.  My captain missed the cut.  Still languishing in 14th though.

The next few weeks though start to count, as we get to the bigger tournaments.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2019)

Not this week...good luck finding 6 players you've heard of....


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 11, 2019)

Clickerty click, clickerty click. 2 big bumps on the spin


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Clickerty click, clickerty click. 2 big bumps on the spin
		
Click to expand...

You been treating Katie P to trip on the Magic Roundabout on your seafront again?


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 11, 2019)

43rd place, decided to pick the players thjis week, as auto replacement clearly isn't working


----------



## Curls (Mar 17, 2019)

The guy leading the global leaderboard this week picked the winner as his Captain. 

Never even heard of him. Perhaps this game is not for me...


----------



## Slime (Mar 17, 2019)

So did Jordan who's in the GM Forum private league!
I didn't.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 17, 2019)

I think a fanfare is in order
My Captain not only made the cut but finished high up the list!!
Only downside is that almost everyone else had Harding too....
Little victories..


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 17, 2019)

So excited for Guido picking up the win, didn't pick him unfortunately but have seen him hit balls 2 years ago before he made it to the Tour at a GM/TM day at The Grove and he hits an almighty ball and makes it look so easy, superb to watch. Should have picked him really - unfortunately I went for Van Rooyen as skipper and he missed the cut. Justin Harding saved what would have otherwise been a dreadful week. Not going my way so far this season - needing another Xander more and more every week.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Mar 17, 2019)

Having got the highest score last week, I was fourth this week.  (T2(Capt), T2, 5, T52, T56 and MC)

Staggered that anyone picked Guido Migliozzi, let alone as captain!

Up to 10th overall.  Slowly picking up.


----------



## Slime (Mar 30, 2019)

.


----------



## Slime (Mar 30, 2019)

Just three through to the last sixteen .................................... and they're all on the same side of the draw!
None are playing each other, so I may have none through to the semis but I may have three go through.
Good or bad, I just don't know!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 30, 2019)

Casey going through means I've beaten Fragger this week.
At this point in proceedings I'm so far behind its the only straw I can grasp...


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Apr 15, 2019)

How are people getting on?  I'm nicely placed in 6th after the Masters, ready to push on over the peak season!

Justin Rose was my captain for Masters Week, and so it helped me a lot that Woods won, meaning no-one got mega double points!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2019)

It's a stupid game and I hate it and I'm not playing it anymore and it's horrible and hate it
So there


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 15, 2019)

Imurg said:



			It's a stupid game and I hate it and I'm not playing it anymore and it's horrible and hate it
So there

Click to expand...

Oh did I smash you into oblivion this week?........

I hadnâ€™t noticed ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Slime (Apr 15, 2019)

I'm having a mare of Imurg proportions!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 15, 2019)

Slime said:



			I'm having a mare of Imurg proportions!
		
Click to expand...

Man!!
That's Hefty!!!


----------



## Humpy (Apr 16, 2019)

I too had Rose as my Captain plus Casey. On the plus side I had Frankie, Poulter, Oost and Stenson so didn't do too badly. Up to a solid 31st!!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 16, 2019)

Great week for me, had Schaufelle, FMol, Finau and Oost as skipper, Bjurregaard helping too.

Up 12 places to 11th 
Over 1000 points in front of little chubby bro ðŸ˜ŽðŸ™ƒ


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Great week for me, had Schaufelle, FMol, Finau and Oost as skipper, Bjurregaard helping too.

Up 12 places to 11th
Over 1000 points in front of little chubby bro ðŸ˜ŽðŸ™ƒ
		
Click to expand...

Blind Squirrels and nuts spring to mind....


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 17, 2019)

Rose as captain and Casey let me down but other than that had a solid team with Frankie, Xander, Finau and Tommy, just a shame I didn't skipper one of them. Not having a great season so far but was in a similar position last year, just waiting for my big week to make my move up the leaderboard


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2019)

A funny thing happened today.
The cut line just kept dropping until all six of my guys made the cut!
I don't think that's happened in any event so far this year!


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 28, 2019)

5 of mine made the cut including my captain and I still only got 182 points. Tough week


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 28, 2019)

Yes! I had jorge as captain


----------



## Humpy (Apr 28, 2019)

Good week for me. All 6 made the cut and I had Campillo and van Rooyen. Even my captain Otegui pulled his socks up!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 28, 2019)

Skipper Levy was the only missed cut - believe me, if I pick someone as skipper they're doomed.
Decent week of 881 points, beat Fragger for probably the 3rd time this year and moved up a couple of places...
Still a whole Galaxy behind the leaders


----------



## Slime (Apr 28, 2019)

Having your whole team making the cut makes a huge difference. 
Having your captain shoot +9 on the last day to finish 63rd also makes a huge difference. 

I've leaped up to the heady heights of 22nd spot, cheers Fabrizio!!
I'm even lower than Fragger!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 28, 2019)

Captain Suri came T2, not a bad week with only Levy missing the cut.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (May 1, 2019)

I had quite a good week last week, including picking the winner (not captain though unfortunately), but still dropped one place to 7th!


----------



## Humpy (May 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Skipper Levy was the only missed cut - believe me, if I pick someone as skipper they're doomed.
Decent week of 881 points, beat Fragger for probably the 3rd time this year and moved up a couple of places...
Still a whole Galaxy behind the leaders

Click to expand...

Imurg, your comment about who you pick as your captain struck a chord with me. This week 3 of my team are currently doing well, 2 will make the cut but aren't currently challenging and 1 is struggling to make the cut (Kitayama). And guess who out of those 6 is my captain??????? Who have you picked as captain this week?


----------



## Imurg (May 3, 2019)

Li. Made the cut but there's still a long way to go
I have every faith in him.......


----------



## anotherdouble (May 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Li. Made the cut but there's still a long way to go
I have every faith in him.......

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s me knackered thenðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## Humpy (May 3, 2019)

I have Li too. Wish I had him as my captain. Well, I wish I had anyone who made the cut as my captain!!


----------



## Slime (May 3, 2019)

For the second week running I have all six through but, this week, my captain is currently 5th out of my team ............................ not 6th!
Dropping six shots in two holes doesn't help.


----------



## J55TTC (May 3, 2019)

All my picks have made the cut with a few of them â€œup thereâ€ ðŸ’ªðŸ»


----------



## Imurg (May 4, 2019)

Good move not picking Hend as Captain this week..
Oh.....wait a minute Fragger


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 4, 2019)

Even I would have difficulty taking 11 on a par 5. 
Not my skipper though, 
Jeez


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (May 5, 2019)

Up to 6th this week.  3rd, 4th (Captain), T19, T19, T19 and a MC!


----------



## Imurg (May 5, 2019)

Possibly my best week of the year so far finish-wise.....still trailing badly but the winds of change are blowin' free...


It says here


----------



## Slime (May 5, 2019)

Absolutely gobsmacked that I came out on top this week .............................. despite picking the wrong Finn!
Up to the heady heights of 19th, but at least I'm heading in the right direction.


----------



## Curls (May 6, 2019)

Climbed out of the 30s for the first time this year. The champagne is on ice ðŸ¤ª


----------



## J55TTC (May 6, 2019)

Topped our private league this week with 784 points and up to 5th, closing in fast and I missed the first 2 weeks ðŸ’ªðŸ»


----------



## Slime (May 6, 2019)

J55TTC said:



			Topped our private league this week with *784* points and up to 5th, closing in fast and I missed the first 2 weeks ðŸ’ªðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

I topped the GM league with a mahoosive 795 points.


----------



## anotherdouble (May 18, 2019)

Another bad week. Have only got Wallace and Li playing the weekend


----------



## Slime (May 18, 2019)

I managed to get 5 through, including my captain who had a bad day today.
I picked Rory, but need him to have a bad day tomorrow as a lot of folk have him as their captain.
I'm not expecting much this weekend, certainly not a winner .................................... unless Koepka gets disqualified, food poisoning or just can't be bothered to turn up tomorrow!
I can't envisage any of the above though.


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2019)

Thought I'd had a really poor week but I'm top of the pile


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (May 21, 2019)

Rubbish week for me.  Dropped back to 7th.


----------



## Slime (May 21, 2019)

My captain was junk ......................... yet again!
Fortunately, Matt Wallace enabled me to rocket up to 15th spot.
As Yazz once said, The only way is up!


----------



## Imurg (May 26, 2019)

Well, that has to have been the worst round ever
I scraped 61 points
And still beat Fragger


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well, that has to have been the worst round ever
I scraped 61 points
And still beat Fragger

Click to expand...

Jeez. you beat me by 9 points, I'm still 937 points ahead of thou 

We both had exactly the same teams, including captains, apart from I had Ryan Fox, who missed the cut and you had Kitayama who nearly came last of the weekend players.

I'm not feeling trounced


----------



## Imurg (May 26, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			nearly came last
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm...a bit like you then


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 26, 2019)

I laughed until I stopped ðŸ¤¡


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (May 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well, that has to have been the worst round ever
I scraped 61 points
And still beat Fragger

Click to expand...

Crikey! I thought my 161 was rubbish, but that was 10th best overall this week, and moves me up a place to 6th!


----------



## anotherdouble (May 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well, that has to have been the worst round ever
I scraped 61 points
And still beat Fragger

Click to expand...

And I thought I had another bad week with 91. ðŸ’ª


----------



## Wolf (May 26, 2019)

Another shocker for me 82 pts.....


----------



## Slime (May 26, 2019)

Oooooooh, I enjoyed a mahoosive 58 points this week and only dropped one place to a pathetic 16th!
There's a much smaller event next week, I expect I'll do okay then!


----------



## GaryK (May 26, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well, that has to have been the worst round ever
I scraped 61 points
And still beat Fragger

Click to expand...

SNAP - Same here, thought I wouldn't score anything this week!


----------



## Humpy (May 30, 2019)

When will I learn about picking Thomas Pieters......


----------



## Slime (May 30, 2019)

Same.
I also have Wiesberger.


----------



## Humpy (May 30, 2019)

He's a whole shot better than Pieters!! I'm never keen on picking someone who's won the week before, thinking that the win will a) have taken something out of them and b) it heaps a whole lot more pressure on them the following week.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 2, 2019)

I have officially sunk to an all time lowest of the low and can not go any lower. Nil points for moi. Nothing. A blank. A big fat zero. ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜©ðŸ¤¯ðŸ˜­


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I have officially sunk to an all time lowest of the low and can not go any lower. Nil points for moi. Nothing. A blank. A big fat zero. ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜©ðŸ¤¯ðŸ˜­
		
Click to expand...

Everyone did - bit of a joke really the way it was done , had a number of players get through to the KO stage but still got zero points


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 2, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Everyone did - bit of a joke really the way it was done , had a number of players get through to the KO stage but still got zero points
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Phil. I am not as bad as I thought I was thenðŸ¤«


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 2, 2019)

I had a good week with 91 then


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jun 2, 2019)

All updated now. No one on 0 points for the week. The ET website tends to update during the â€œworking it outâ€ process before itâ€™s finished.


----------



## Wolf (Jun 2, 2019)

222 points for me this week, the main share thanks to Wiesberger but mainly because of Ewen Ferguson, met him at Woburn, saw how good he was and thought I'd take a punt on him this week when he said he was playing and turned out nice.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jun 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			222 points for me this week, the main share thanks to Wiesberger but mainly because of Ewen Ferguson, met him at Woburn, saw how good he was and thought I'd take a punt on him this week when he said he was playing and turned out nice.
		
Click to expand...

I wondered whether anyone would pick him. I let my head rule my heart, and didnâ€™t. He has had a great week. Itâ€™s going to be interesting to follow his progression over the next few months and years.


----------



## Slime (Jun 11, 2019)

Anybody else unable to change their team?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 11, 2019)

Yeah, they've not updated the site yet. Imagine we'll get an email today saying we can pick our teams for the US Open.


----------



## Slime (Jun 11, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Yeah, they've not updated the site yet. Imagine we'll get an email today saying we can pick our teams for the US Open.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dan.


----------



## Humpy (Jun 11, 2019)

Certainly leaving it a bit late this week. Not as if they had a lot to do with Fantasy golf last week!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 11, 2019)

Can pick your team for the US Open now.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jun 17, 2019)

Good shout for those who had Xander Schauffele, Jon Rahm or Justin Rose as captain.  They were the top 3 ET players this week.  I had all three in my team, but my captain was Rory. I have managed to be fourth this week, and climbed up a place or two to fifth overall. It's tight at the top!


----------



## Slime (Jun 17, 2019)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Good shout for those who had Xander Schauffele, Jon Rahm or Justin Rose as captain.  They were the top 3 ET players this week.  I had all three in my team, but my captain was Rory. I have managed to be fourth this week, and climbed up a place or two to fifth overall.* It's tight at the top!*

Click to expand...

I wouldn't know.


----------



## Slime (Jul 4, 2019)

Typical, bloody typical!
Three blokes currently playing and two of them have just thrown in a triple and are already struggling to make the cut.
Both currently at +3.


----------



## Humpy (Jul 4, 2019)

I have picked Hatton who is also +3. But whilst having all 6 at the business end is obviously preferable, don't lose heart. Half my team missed the cut last week but I still had Rahm, Arnaus and Campillo so I did ok.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 5, 2019)

I've managed all 6 through to the weekend.  Currently my team are 2, T21, T21, T38 T38 and T38 (C).  So ok, but no great shakes.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 5, 2019)

Lost Most but the other 5 are in for the weekend.
Lots of golf still to be played..


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 5, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Lost Most but the other 5 are in for the weekend.
Lots of golf still to be played..
		
Click to expand...

Yes - I have made the mistake before of counting point on a Friday night!


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2019)

Four through, none in the top twenty.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 6, 2019)

5 through. Captain Rahmbo in the top 10. Needs a big day tomorrow.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 7, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			5 through. Captain Rahmbo in the top 10. Needs a big day tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Well, he got it. 62 today, what a performance. Looks like it will be enough


----------



## Humpy (Jul 7, 2019)

Well done Dan. Good points haul coming your way! I've got Rahm as my captain too but suspect your team will do better than mine.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 7, 2019)

Humpy said:



			Well done Dan. Good points haul coming your way! I've got Rahm as my captain too but suspect your team will do better than mine.
		
Click to expand...

I had Rahm as my captain too:  I finished up with 1 (cap), T4, T23, T34, T46 and T55 so a real mixed bag.  Not sure how many others near me in the league had Rahm as captain, bit guess I'll find out int he next hour or so!  Looking to push on from 4th towards top spot...

I wasn't sure whether to go with Pepperell (first tournament back after long-ish injury lay off) or Poulter - fairly consistent form.  Glad I picked Pepperell!


----------



## Humpy (Jul 7, 2019)

Looks like you've topped the weekly points! Congratulations.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 7, 2019)

Done by the bruvvers again. Another bad end to the week. ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Slime (Jul 7, 2019)

Why can I NEVER pick the right captain?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			Why can I NEVER pick the right captain?



Click to expand...

Tell me.
I pick people, they play crap
I drop them and they play well.....
Stupid game


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 7, 2019)

Humpy said:



			Looks like you've topped the weekly points! Congratulations.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite!  Second this week, and up to second overall...  Thanks!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Tell me.
I pick people, they play crap
I drop them and they play well.....
Stupid game
		
Click to expand...

See!!!
Pick Luiten 2 weeks running and Fragger could have beaten him...
Drop him and he does the front 9 at Renaissance in bloody 4 under....
Don't know why I bother


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 11, 2019)

After last week's glories, today (day 1) I am T18, T29, T29, T29 (C), T54 and T93.  Booooo.


----------



## Slime (Jul 11, 2019)

After last week's nightmare, today, (day 1), I am T5, T12, T18 (C), T29, T29 & T54. Promising.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2019)

2 at T12, 3 at T29(including C), 1 just outside projected cut line..
I've had worse.


----------



## Humpy (Jul 12, 2019)

Was quite happy when I left work; got Bernd as my captain and all 6 were looking good. Get home and see that the cut is -6 so looks like I'm going to lose Kaymer and Campillo.


----------



## Humpy (Jul 12, 2019)

Blimey that was close.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2019)

Cut stayed at -5 by a whisker.....
All in for the weekend.
T1, T4, T11, T


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2019)

Oh.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 14, 2019)

Not good this week.  Plummeted to fourth.


----------



## Humpy (Jul 15, 2019)

Another good week for me. Picked the winner as my captain for the second week running. Topped the GM league too and am up to 6th!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 15, 2019)

Same crap as usual and done by the Bruvvers yet againðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡ðŸ˜¡


----------



## Slime (Jul 15, 2019)

Another horrendous week.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2019)

Had quite a good week but still a long way behind Fragger.....
Another big week coming up!!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 21, 2019)

I've more plummeting to look forward to this week. T11, T11, T20, T41 MC (Captn Rory) and MC.

2nd feels like a distant memory.  At the time I was looking up, I should have been looking down, preparing for a bumpy landing!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2019)

A decent week..
Totally mashed Fragger which is the main aim of things.
I may have finally got in front of him


----------



## Humpy (Jul 21, 2019)

Not a great week i.e. I didn't pick Lowry, Fleetwood or Westwood and although I picked McIlroy (as most people did) I didn't have him as my captain (although Rahm hardly set the world on fire!). But amazingly I went up to 5th in the GM forum league!


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm glad I did a late swap of Lowry in for Cab Bello!
Put me ahead of both the Murgs.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2019)

Seems there's been a bit of creative accounting......I'm still behind Fragger!
But I mullered him this week..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 22, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Seems there's been a bit of creative accounting......I'm still behind Fragger!
But I mullered him this week..
		
Click to expand...

Get thee behind me where you belong ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

Fitzpatrick being absolutely robbed right there, it'll possibly cost him the win.  
2nd shot on 14th, looking stone dead, hits the pin and spears miles off the green down into a run-off area.  
Absolutely robbed.  



Oh, he's my joker for this event.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2019)

Only had 3 make the cut...
And they came 1st, 2nd and 3rd.
Fragger despatched.
A good day


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 25, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Only had 3 make the cut...
And they came 1st, 2nd and 3rd.
Fragger despatched.
A good day
		
Click to expand...

Matched my good man.ðŸ¤«


----------



## Humpy (Aug 25, 2019)

I had all 6 make the cut and 1st, 2nd and 3rd but just a shame I had Fitzpatrick as my captain.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Aug 25, 2019)

Humpy said:



			I had all 6 make the cut and 1st, 2nd and 3rd but just a shame I had Fitzpatrick as my captain.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  Hope I've climbed a few places though.


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2019)

I had 1st, 2nd and 3rd ............................. and moved up just one spot.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Sep 8, 2019)

It's very tight at the top.  After the European Open there are 5 points between 1st and 2nd, and only 520 between the top 4.  I'm back in 5th, but there's a bit of a gap; I'm 1268 behind 1st.  I reckon that's too much to make up now.


----------



## Slime (Sep 8, 2019)

I thought I had a reasonable week ..................................... and dropped a spot!
This is my worst year by a distance and I'm currently languishing in 12th spot.
Some big events just over the horizon.


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 8, 2019)

At last a plan came together. Top of the weekly pile for one week only. I can retire nowðŸ¤«ðŸ’ª


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			At last a plan came together. Top of the weekly pile for one week only. I can retire nowðŸ¤«ðŸ’ª
		
Click to expand...

Top of the week with 2 blobs.....way to go!

Another knee in the nads of Fragger - think I've beaten him ( out of the last 9 weeks.....
Sweet


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 8, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Top of the week with 2 blobs.....way to go!

Another knee in the nads of Fragger - think I've beaten him ( out of the last 9 weeks.....
Sweet

Click to expand...

Not sure Iâ€™ve got any left ðŸ™ƒ

Revenge will be sweet and wonâ€™t be rushed ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Humpy (Sep 9, 2019)

I had an ok week; picked Casey although not as my captain plus I had Wiesberger. But I dropped places too. Tough school!!


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 15, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			At last a plan came together. Top of the weekly pile for one week only. I can retire nowðŸ¤«ðŸ’ª
		
Click to expand...

Well that was a mighty big bump as I came down to earth. 96 points. At least I can live on last week for the rest of the seasonðŸ¤£


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Well that was a mighty big bump as I came down to earth. 96 points. At least I can live on last week for the rest of the seasonðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Got beaten by Fragger but only by 100 or so..still 800 up.
Biggy this week.
Pick the winner as your Captain and you'll fly....


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2019)

Looking at the entry list for the PGA.......
Do you think they'll let me have 12 picks..?


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 16, 2019)

Late charge. 2 winning captains in a row - first week I've won this season and moves me up to 4th from 9th. Moved up 7 spots in 2 weeks. Bring on the big Rolex events!


----------



## Humpy (Sep 16, 2019)

228 points so not a great week. I used to pick Garcia regularly but stopped when I picked him in Saudi and he was disqualified for damaging the greens. But even watching him this week he looked like he'd rather be anywhere else but on a golf course. And those who picked Wallace must be mighty happy with his weekend form especially as he almost missed the cut!!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 16, 2019)

Sneaked back into the lead bursts blumming close.


----------



## Slime (Sep 22, 2019)

BOOOOOOOOOM!
I've actually sneaked into the top ten for the first time this season.
Goota love Jon Rahm, he helped me to a 1st place this week.
Happy days, I'm comin' to get ya!


----------



## Imurg (Sep 23, 2019)

Fragger dismissed with aplomb once more...
Only challenge I've had since March


----------



## Humpy (Sep 30, 2019)

Another shocking week. That's 3 in a row now. Maybe I'll just let auto-select pick my team; can't do any worse!!


----------



## Slime (Sep 30, 2019)

I also had a shocker.
Not much time to hit my target of top five.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 1, 2019)

I had what i thought was a rubbish week, but went up a place to fifth!


----------



## Slime (Oct 6, 2019)

Anyone not having Rahm as captain will probably be rueing that decision!
Unfortunately, several teams ahead of me have identical teams as me, so I won't be moving up the GM League anytime soon. 
Rahm putting on an awesome show, so far.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 6, 2019)

It was a toss up for me and I went for Bello argh


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 6, 2019)

Slime said:



			Anyone not having Rahm as captain will probably be rueing that decision!
Unfortunately, several teams ahead of me have identical teams as me, so I won't be moving up the GM League anytime soon. 
Rahm putting on an awesome show, so far.
		
Click to expand...

I think there are quite a few of us with very similar teams.  I've got Rahm as captain, as have the 4 people above me, and I doubt there will be enough points on offer from the placings to climb much.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 6, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			It was a toss up for me and I went for Bello argh
		
Click to expand...

As did I. But at this point in the season you have it in the back of your mind to not go for the obvious choice hoping it would pay off. Clearly it hasn't this time!


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 6, 2019)

Is that a tiny bit of daylight I can finally see to 2nd place now? Been proper nip and tuck all year.


----------



## Slime (Oct 6, 2019)

As it happens, five of us tied for first place this week.
I stayed 10th.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 7, 2019)

Nothing much has changed.  I'm still fifth.  Best bet is to pick a rank outsider as captain, and hope he wins.  So that's what I suggest the four of you above me in the table do...


----------



## stivemorgan (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi everyone. I am new here. I am going to visit Dubai this weekend


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 10, 2019)

A good mix of captains amongst the top few teams in our league.  So far, for me,so good.  But I have made the mistake of counting points on Thursday before!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 13, 2019)

Now that's a bit better....
Fragger dismissed once more as Imurg  sweeps into the top 10 at last.
If only Fitz had sunk that eagle putt and won the playoff...


----------



## Slime (Oct 13, 2019)

I've not been updated yet, but I know which way I'm heading!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 20, 2019)

I've scored more points this week than all but two of the top 10.  And I stay 7th.

Too late for me I think!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 20, 2019)

What happened to Southgate?
Didn't even start.
I thought you got a lucky dip player if one of yours pulled out?


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 20, 2019)

Imurg said:



			What happened to Southgate?
Didn't even start.
I thought you got a lucky dip player if one of yours pulled out?
		
Click to expand...

Thought you would have bypassed this channel this weekðŸ¤£


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2019)

Another bag of crap for me.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 21, 2019)

Not a bad week for me - 330 points, 9th for the week and moved up to 15th. Had anyone on here done any good in the global league? I saw the team for the chap who came 1st this week and I'm sure he had Colsaerts, Hansen, Coetzee and Kitiyama!!! Or at least 3 of the top 4!!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 21, 2019)

Imurg said:



			What happened to Southgate?
Didn't even start.
I thought you got a lucky dip player if one of yours pulled out?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you usually do. However, last season I had a few times where one of my selected players pulled out very late, and so I was left with a gap.

This year I had an occasion where I had picked my team early.  A few days later, one of my team pulled out and I gt an auto-pick, along with an email saying I'd been given an auto-pick.  This meant I had a chance to correct it.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 27, 2019)

Didnâ€™t like the Portuguese open anyway. At least my meagre 110 points didnâ€™t get me the wooden spoon but maybe the tin one


----------



## Imurg (Oct 27, 2019)

Who the hell would pick Steven Brown as their skipper this week...???
Only bloody Craig "Wolfman" Fuller that's who.....
Wolf - it's either insider trading or an inspired pick.


----------



## Slime (Oct 27, 2019)

28th this week.
What a load of old .
Decent money from now on, I need to up my game!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 3, 2019)

Guessing everyone had either Rory or Xander as Captain and the other one in the team as well....
Except Fragger that is..#CaptWillett


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Guessing everyone had either Rory or Xander as Captain and the other one in the team as well....
Except Fragger that is..#CaptWillett


Click to expand...

Capt Capitulation you mean , ðŸ˜”


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 3, 2019)

A good week for me.  I had Rory as captain, and Xander too.  Up to 5th overall now


----------



## BrianM (Nov 3, 2019)

Hit the top, itâ€™s all down hill from here ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2019)

Another 'mare for me.
It's got to the point where I have to pick outsiders as my captain in the hope I can get a jump on the leaders, it's going horribly wrong so far!
Dropped to 15th.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 3, 2019)

Slime said:



			Another 'mare for me.
It's got to the point where I have to pick outsiders as my captain in the hope I can get a jump on the leaders, it's going horribly wrong so far!
Dropped to 15th. 

Click to expand...

But that could become a glorious victory. You are taking on the 280 yard drive over water into the wind...


----------



## Capella (Nov 7, 2019)

I have given up on it for this year. I didn't even enter a team for the last four events or so and did not even check how any of the auto-replacements have done.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2019)

To think, at one point last night, I had Schwab, Lewis, Pieters and Lipsky in my team and dropped them all....


----------



## Slime (Nov 7, 2019)

For some reason, I've had Schwab several times this season, I figure he's due one in a big money tournament.
I've gone even more remote for my captain!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2019)

Just a polite reminder to the players I've picked this week...
Moving day is for going forwards.... Peasants


----------



## Slime (Nov 9, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Just a polite reminder to the players I've picked this week...
Moving day is for going forwards.... Peasants

Click to expand...

Oooh, I'm actually having a reasonable day!


----------



## Slime (Nov 10, 2019)

Had a good week, what in the world is going on?
Finished 2nd this week and jumped from 15th to 6th overall ................................. just like that!
Methinks I've left things a little bit too late, but you never know!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 10, 2019)

What a waste of time that was.....
Crap week..even Fragger beat me
Thought I'd picked a decent team - just a bunch of mindless jerks who'll be first against the wall when the revolution comes


----------



## Humpy (Nov 10, 2019)

A good week for me too. 3rd this week and up to 9th overall.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 10, 2019)

Imurg said:



			What a waste of time that was.....
Crap week..even Fragger beat me
Thought I'd picked a decent team - just a bunch of mindless jerks who'll be first against the wall when the revolution comes

Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t just beat you, hammered you into the ground mate ðŸ˜ŽðŸ™ƒ


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 10, 2019)

I was 40th out of 45 this week.  My worst week in about two seasons.  I have plummeted to 8th.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 17, 2019)

Followed my worst week with a great one!  Tommy as captain, then 3, 6, 10, 17 and 44.  I think I might be up to third overall...

edit:  fourth overall, but highest score of the week!  Too far back to make it up in the last week i think!


----------



## Slime (Nov 17, 2019)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Followed my worst week with a great one!  Tommy as captain, then 3, 6, 10, 17 and 44.  I think I might be up to third overall...

edit:  fourth overall, but highest score of the week!  Too far back to make it up in the last week i think!
		
Click to expand...

Followed my best week with an awful one!
Dropped from 5th or 6th to a miserable 13th.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 17, 2019)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Followed my worst week with a great one!  Tommy as captain, then 3, 6, 10, 17 and 44.  I think I might be up to third overall...

edit:  fourth overall, but highest score of the week!  Too far back to make it up in the last week i think!
		
Click to expand...

I'd say so


----------



## Imurg (Nov 17, 2019)

For a good while now my only goal in this has been to crush Fragger.
He needs to beat me by 4211 points next week.
Could be game set and match...


----------



## IanMcC (Nov 17, 2019)

So where would I be in your league. Bottom half probably. I have 26,245 points and lie in 8863 position overall.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 17, 2019)

IanMcC said:



			So where would I be in your league. Bottom half probably. I have 26,245 points and lie in 8863 position overall.
		
Click to expand...

31st out of 45 - although a few have given up through the season


----------



## IanMcC (Nov 17, 2019)

Imurg said:



			31st out of 45 - although a few have given up through the season
		
Click to expand...

So practically last of the people still trying. 

I will try again next season, and join your happy band as cannon fodder.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 24, 2019)

Looks like a creditable top 10 finish, crushing Fragger by some 5800 points
Well done BrianM...looks like you're the winner this year...
Already looking forward to next year's battle
Keep your eyes open.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 24, 2019)

I've finished 4th overall; I was runner up last year so good consistent performances!  Well done to Brian!


----------



## Slime (Nov 24, 2019)

My worst performance ............................. by a distance!
Looking forward to making amends next year.
Big shout out to Phil for setting it up this year.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 24, 2019)

Slime said:



			My worst performance ............................. by a distance!
Looking forward to making amends next year.
Big shout out to Phil for setting it up this year. 

Click to expand...

I agree - with the bit about Phil setting it up!  I enjoy the game, it makes it more interesting following the ET, and helps me get to know players in the lower reaches.  Can't wait for next year!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2019)

Well done the winner - Iâ€™ll send out the pin to the new one around Xmas when it starts ðŸ‘

Will be interesting to see what they try next year


----------



## Imurg (Nov 24, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well done the winner - Iâ€™ll send out the pin to the new one around Xmas when it starts ðŸ‘

Will be interesting to see what they try next year
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully they'll keep it similar. They seem to have changed something every year but I think this year it seems to have been a bit smoother..


----------



## BrianM (Nov 24, 2019)

Happy for my first victory, Iâ€™ve been there or thereabouts in the past ðŸ˜€
Does the winner still get a sleeve of Pro V1â€™s off the other players ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Curls (Nov 25, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Happy for my first victory, Iâ€™ve been there or thereabouts in the past ðŸ˜€
Does the winner still get a sleeve of Pro V1â€™s off the other players ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Yes Brian happy to send, thereâ€™s nothing in the sleeve but to the victor go the spoils ðŸ˜‚ Well done sir some outstanding selections this year, I tanked, thanks to Phil for setting it up and when Iâ€™ve licked my wounds Iâ€™ll be back with a different tactic next year!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 25, 2019)

I've had enough of this, the scoring system is stupid. I've been neck and neck at the top of the league all season, then have one semi poor week near the end and I'm down to 19th ðŸ™ˆðŸ¤£


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 25, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I've had enough of this, the scoring system is stupid. I've been neck and neck at the top of the league all season, then have one semi poor week near the end and I'm down to 19th ðŸ™ˆðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Bernd, is that you?


----------



## Hackers76 (Dec 2, 2019)

Will there be a 2020 league set up for this?


----------



## Humpy (Dec 3, 2019)

I wouldn't think so until the European Tour start their 2020 fantasy league which going on this year won't be until January. Not sure why the ET can't start the new one earlier though!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Dec 3, 2019)

It usually starts up in the new year. 2019 Fantasy League game was launched just after Christmas.


----------

